# Islam 'The Peaceful Religion'



## secdrl (Nov 19, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## DOMS (Nov 19, 2011)

Muslims have no place in the Western world.


----------



## secdrl (Nov 19, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Muslims have no place in the Western world.


 
I couldn't agree with you more. I would've crushed that towel head's wind pipe if he would've reached in my car like that. Problem is, everyone defends muslims. They don't want to offend them. Obama is their biggest supporter.


----------



## _LG_ (Nov 19, 2011)

Muslims, the violent Jews.


----------



## IronAddict (Nov 19, 2011)

Ah, salami and bacon....


----------



## IronAddict (Nov 19, 2011)

and bacon and salami


----------



## colochine (Nov 19, 2011)

Little Guy said:


> Muslims, the violent Jews.



Lol...if u deprive an human of alcohol and bacon they will blow shit up.


----------



## secdrl (Nov 19, 2011)

If they build that mosque at ground zero, I hope they build a pork processing plant right next door. They should've urinated on Bin Laden's body and wrapped his scum carcass in Bacon before dumping him for his nap with with the fishes.


----------



## M4A3 (Nov 19, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Muslims have no place in the Western world.



I used to know some muslim guys in college. They were good guys. They'd give you the shirt off their back, and wouldn't let you leave their home without eating something. Not every Muslim is a jihadi looking to lop your head off.

Islam isn't a monolithic block... they have good people and evil people, just like every other religion.


----------



## Tuco (Nov 19, 2011)

M4A3 said:


> I used to know some muslim guys in college. They were good guys. They'd give you the shirt off their back, and wouldn't let you leave their home without eating something. Not every Muslim is a jihadi looking to lop your head off.
> 
> Islam isn't a monolithic block... they have good people and evil people, just like every other religion.



TRUTH!! I've had great friends who are Iranian and Muslim. Generalizations are the most ignorant things a person can make.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 19, 2011)

colochine said:


> Lol...if u deprive an human of alcohol and bacon they will blow shit up.



No doubt...


----------



## DOMS (Nov 19, 2011)

M4A3 said:


> I used to know some muslim guys in college. They were good guys. They'd give you the shirt off their back, and wouldn't let you leave their home without eating something. Not every Muslim is a jihadi looking to lop your head off.
> 
> Islam isn't a monolithic block... they have good people and evil people, just like every other religion.


True. However, there are entire nations of Muslims that'll kill a man for being gay and dress women like ninjas.

They're all not fanatical nuts, but it's a safe bet.


----------



## M4A3 (Nov 19, 2011)

DOMS said:


> True. However, there are entire nations of Muslims that'll kill a man for being gay and dress women like ninjas.
> 
> They're all not fanatical nuts, but it's a safe bet.




The protests in Iran, and Arab nations throughout the middle east against their governments and the various nuts in charge give me hope. Young people across the Muslim world want change. And that is a good thing.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 19, 2011)

M4A3 said:


> The protests in Iran, and Arab nations throughout the middle east against their governments and the various nuts in charge give me hope. Young people across the Muslim world want change. And that is a good thing.



I'll give you that. For the first time ever, things are looking up in the Middle East.

But I'm not going to hold my breath. As soon as one faction gets an upper hand on another, the shit is likely to start all over again.


----------



## secdrl (Nov 19, 2011)

I don't agree with that. I think deep down inside, Muslims have a hatred for people that are NOT of the Muslim faith. It burns me up when people day its a 'small minority' that are extremists. It's millions, entire countries. Even the Muslim advocacy groups here in the U.S. have been caught up in controversy. If you read the Koran, it says in Surrah 9:5 that people who are not of the Islamic faith are considered infidels. The Surrah 9:7 calls for the killing of individuals who stand in the way of Allah. Do I believe that they're ALL violent? No. But, I DO believe that deep down, they have a hatred towards Americans, Jews and the western way of life. Everywhere they go, abroad, domestically, etc. they're attempting to implement Sharia law. If they're a true Muslim, and they follow the Koran, they're evil end brainwashed. They can't deny what their book says. From Mohammed's history of being s child molester, their call for the extreme oppression of woman, and to the execution of non-muslims is a fact they can't deny. They can twist it, distort it, but they can't deny it.


----------



## secdrl (Nov 19, 2011)

I don't see how you can say 'things are looking up' in the Muslim world? Iran? Saudi Arabia is about to elect the Muslim brotherhood (extremists) to run their government. Libya will be implementing a sharia law based government, Egypt, sharia law based government. Palestine, controlled by hamas and hezbollah. It's a recipe for disaster in the middle east.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 19, 2011)

secdrl said:


> I don't see how you can say 'things are looking up' in the Muslim world? Iran? Saudi Arabia is about to elect the Muslim brotherhood (extremists) to run their government. Libya will be implementing a sharia law based government, Egypt, sharia law based government. Palestine, controlled by hamas and hezbollah. It's a recipe for disaster in the middle east.



Probably. But for the first time ever, it at least _looks_ promising. But, like I said, probably not. 

There is, after all, a reason that Muslims commit the lions share of terrorist acts.


----------



## secdrl (Nov 19, 2011)

This. ^^^


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 19, 2011)

secdrl said:


> I don't agree with that. I think deep down inside, Muslims have a hatred for people that are NOT of the Muslim faith. It burns me up when people day its a 'small minority' that are extremists. It's millions, entire countries. Even the Muslim advocacy groups here in the U.S. have been caught up in controversy. If you read the Koran, it says in Surrah 9:5 that people who are not of the Islamic faith are considered infidels. The Surrah 9:7 calls for the killing of individuals who stand in the way of Allah. Do I believe that they're ALL violent? No. But, I DO believe that deep down, they have a hatred towards Americans, Jews and the western way of life. Everywhere they go, abroad, domestically, etc. they're attempting to implement Sharia law. If they're a true Muslim, and they follow the Koran, they're evil end brainwashed. They can't deny what their book says. From Mohammed's history of being s child molester, their call for the extreme oppression of woman, and to the execution of non-muslims is a fact they can't deny. They can twist it, distort it, but they can't deny it.



I do agree that Islam is a poison on society, but you should read the bible, there is plenty of murder, rape and incest there and it's sanctioned by the Christian god.  The difference is that Christians don't really read the bible like Muslims read the Koran.  All of the major religions need to go away.  
Here is an example:
Leviticus 20:21
"if a man lies w a man as he does w a woman, they shall be put to death, their blood shall be spilled."
Christians cherry pick the nice scriptures and ignore these.  Leviticus and deutoronomy are full of horrendous things.  It even gives you guidelines for selling your daughter to slavery.


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 19, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Probably. But for the first time ever, it at least _looks_ promising. But, like I said, probably not.
> 
> There is, after all, a reason that Muslims commit the lions share of terrorist acts.



Again, I think that Islam is the biggest problem in the world currently, but it wasn't that long ago when Christians were slaughtering people by the thousands either.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 19, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> Again, I think that Islam is the biggest problem in the world currently, but it wasn't that long ago when Christians were slaughtering people by the thousands either.


4 or 5 _hundred_ years ago.


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 19, 2011)

DOMS said:


> 4 or 5 _hundred_ years ago.



Actually Christians and Mormons were slaughtering each other not long ago.  Ever heard of the mountain meadow massacre? Jim jones?


----------



## secdrl (Nov 19, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> I do agree that Islam is a poison on society, but you should read the bible, there is plenty of murder, rape and incest there and it's sanctioned by the Christian god. The difference is that Christians don't really read the bible like Muslims read the Koran. All of the major religions need to go away.
> Here is an example:
> *Leviticus 20:21*
> *"if a man lies w a man as he does w a woman, they shall be put to death, their blood shall be spilled."*
> Christians cherry pick the nice scriptures and ignore these. Leviticus and deutoronomy are full of horrendous things. It even gives you guidelines for selling your daughter to slavery.


 
Well, to keep this on topic and away from a religous debate..there was a difference between the Old Testament and the new testament. During Old Testament times, this was customary. This was common place during that time frame. Obviously, with the changing times, that is no longer accepted. If I can recall correctly, there's nothing in the New Testament that calls for death, slaughter, etc. 

On the other hand, the muslim faith currently calls for mass murder, execution, oppression, etc. Certain individuals will say that there are 'peaceful muslims' in the world, but I say 'where?' How come these 'peaceful muslims' don't speak up and DENOUNCE the actions of what muslims are saying are 'Allah's will.' They don't. CAIR is the biggest domestic terrorist organization in the United States.

But, most definitely, I agree that the Islamic religion is a poison.


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 19, 2011)

secdrl said:


> Well, to keep this on topic and away from a religous debate..there was a difference between the Old Testament and the new testament. During Old Testament times, this was customary. This was common place during that time frame. Obviously, with the changing times, that is no longer accepted. If I can recall correctly, there's nothing in the New Testament that calls for death, slaughter, etc.
> 
> On the other hand, the muslim faith currently calls for mass murder, execution, oppression, etc. Certain individuals will say that there are 'peaceful muslims' in the world, but I say 'where?' How come these 'peaceful muslims' don't speak up and DENOUNCE the actions of what muslims are saying are 'Allah's will.' They don't. CAIR is the biggest domestic terrorist organization in the United States.
> 
> But, most definitely, I agree that the Islamic religion is a poison.


That is the typical cop out answer for Christians.  It's never ok to murder people for the reasons in the old testament, or to sell your kids to slavery.  I'm sure if there was a god, he would not be ok w this shit, no matter the time period.


----------



## secdrl (Nov 19, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> That is the typical cop out answer for Christians. It's never ok to murder people for the reasons in the old testament, or to sell your kids to slavery. I'm sure if there was a god, he would not be ok w this shit, no matter the time period.


 
Nothing to do with a 'cop out.' I was just stating an opinion. There wasn't excuses of any kind in my previous post. I was saying that during that time, it was customary. It was the law of the land. It's the way things were dealt with. Obviously, as years passed, and society became more progressive, people took different views on these things. My point is, you don't see Christians nowadays calling for the people that are not of the Christian faith to be executed. Christian woman aren't forced to cover up, subjected to lashings, forbidden to drive, etc.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 19, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> Actually Christians and Mormons were slaughtering each other not long ago.  Ever heard of the mountain meadow *massacre*? Jim jones?


I don't think that word means what you think it means. 

140 is a drop in the bucket compare to the Crusades or what Muslims do now.

Also, the mountain meadow massacre was Mormons and Indian vs settlers. There were mitigating circumstances.


----------



## secdrl (Nov 19, 2011)

DOMS said:


> I don't think that word means what you think it means.
> 
> 140 is a drop in the bucket compare to the Crusades or what Muslims do now.
> 
> Also, the mountain meadow *massacre was Mormons and Indian vs settlers*. There were mitigating circumstances.


----------



## Bilal123 (Nov 19, 2011)

I apostated from Islam and now there's people out there that want to kill me... That's a fucking problem. I can't even go some places now for fear of my safety. I was told some of them showed up at my house while I was away. That's the only reason that many people stay in it, because they fear for their lives.


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 19, 2011)

DOMS said:


> I don't think that word means what you think it means.
> 
> 140 is a drop in the bucket compare to the Crusades or what Muslims do now.
> 
> Also, the mountain meadow massacre was Mormons and Indian vs settlers. There were mitigating circumstances.



I didn't give it that name, and Mormons are considered Christians, they believe Christ is the son of god.  
However, I do agree that there is a great difference in killings by Christians vs Muslims, I just don't think that the problem is Islam alone, but religion and dogmatic societies are the problem.  Christians have just become civilized in the last few hundred years, and Muslims countries haven't.  There were plenty of Christians that used scripture to justify torturing and killing thousands, just like Muslims do now


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 19, 2011)

Bilal123 said:


> I apostated from Islam and now there's people out there that want to kill me... That's a fucking problem. I can't even go some places now for fear of my safety. I was told some of them showed up at my house while I was away. That's the only reason that many people stay in it, because they fear for their lives.



Not to mention how they treat women!  Good for you for getting out, hopefully you didn't hop into another worthless religion.


----------



## secdrl (Nov 19, 2011)

Bilal123 said:


> I apostated from Islam and now there's people out there that want to kill me... That's a fucking problem. I can't even go some places now for fear of my safety. I was told some of them showed up at my house while I was away. That's the only reason that many people stay in it, because they fear for their lives.


 
Glad you got out brotha! Sounds like an absolute disaster! It's sad when people are forced to stay out of fear for their own personal safety. (Or their families)


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 19, 2011)

DOMS said:


> 4 or 5 _hundred_ years ago.



And also today, look what they do in Africa. The shove the bible down their throats and if the Africans dont accept the teachings, they do not get helped. How christian is that. 

Furthermore the only difference is the christians hide behind goodwill. And yes the christians are responsible for millions upon millions of heinous crimes against humanity through out the world, past and present.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 19, 2011)

Ichigo said:


> And also today, look what they do in Africa. The shove the bible down their throats and if the Africans dont accept the teachings, they do not get helped. How christian is that.



It's an exchange. They become part of a church, and the reap the benefits. They also have to help others. Not what I would call a massacre. 

Whatever the case, it's a waste of effort and money.



Ichigo said:


> Furthermore the only difference is the christians hide behind goodwill. And yes the christians are responsible for millions upon millions of heinous crimes against humanity through out the world, past and present.



The only difference? 

I've been down this road before. Many times. The greatest killers of the 20th century were atheists. The greatest killing on the planet right now happens in the place were there is the least amount of religion: Sub-Saharan Africa; and Sub-Saharan Africa is a compete waste. Next in line is the Muslims / Middle East. 

Fun fact:

The Egyptians made more discoveries, and created more inventions, under the old Egyptian Gods. Since they went Muslim, they've done next to nothing in either of those categories.


----------



## secdrl (Nov 19, 2011)

Ichigo said:


> And also today, look what they do in Africa. The shove the bible down *Africans dont accept the* *their throats and if the* *teachings, they do not get helped. How christian is that*.
> 
> Furthermore the only difference is the christians hide behind goodwill. And yes the christians are responsible for millions upon millions of heinous crimes against humanity through out the world, past and present.


 

Post proof. Haven't heard this yet.


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 19, 2011)

DOMS said:


> It's an exchange. They become part of a church, and the reap the benefits. They also have to help others. Not what I would call a massacre.
> 
> Whatever the case, it's a waste of effort and money.
> 
> ...



I would call preaching that condoms are a sin in a continent overwhelmed w AIDS a massacre that the pope is responsible for.
And the comment about atheists being responsible for deaths, is irrelevant.  They did not kill cause they were atheists, they killed and they were atheists.  Correlation dies not equal causation. It's much different than Muslims and Christians killing cause they do it because they find scriptures that support it.  And by the way, if you've ever read any of hitkers writings or heard his speeches, you would know that he was very much a Christian.


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 19, 2011)

*	
Hitler wrote: "I believe that I am acting in accordance with the will of the Almighty Creator: by defending myself against the Jew, I am fighting for the work of the Lord.." As a boy, Hitler attended to the Catholic church and experienced the anti-Semitic attitude of his culture. In his book, Mein Kampf, Hitler reveals himself as a fanatical believer in God and country. This text presents selected quotes from the infamous anti-Semite himself.


----------



## Bilal123 (Nov 19, 2011)

M4A3 said:


> I used to know some muslim guys in college. They were good guys. They'd give you the shirt off their back, and wouldn't let you leave their home without eating something. Not every Muslim is a jihadi looking to lop your head off.
> 
> Islam isn't a monolithic block... they have good people and evil people, just like every other religion.


 
The issue is this my friend, the people that you speak of simply don't practice _every _single aspect of their faith. The only reason many Muslims in Western countries shun violence is because they've been affected by the ideals found here. They realize it just doesn't do a society any good to kill someone simply because they think differently than you. Another reason for not being violent is because they aren't in a position to do so yet.  

It is a faith rooted in seventh century Arabia and it has remained that way. There was never a Reformation or anything like that to do away with troublesome aspects of Islam. While it is true that other faiths have had their issues, most people have shunned those actions and would never practice them now. The problem is, we don't have time to wait for a Reformation... The only thing between us and death is one crazed individual, technology, and the belief that he will get to bang out a bunch of beautiful celestial virgins in Paradise!

I wasn't just your average layman, I know my stuff! Hell, I still have 1/3 of the Quran memorized by heart! I was getting ready to go to a well-know Islamic university in Riyadh, before I opted out of it. If you have any questions just ask me. I still have a small library of books dealing with a bunch of different topics concerning the faith.


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 19, 2011)

"My feelings as a Christian points me to my Lord and Savior as a fighter. It points me to the man who once in loneliness, surrounded only by a few followers, recognized these Jews for what they were and summoned men to fight against them and who, God's truth! was greatest not as a sufferer but as a fighter. In boundless love as a Christian and as a man I read through the passage which tells us how the Lord at last rose in His might and seized the scourge to drive out of the Temple the brood of vipers and adders. How terrific was His fight for the world against the Jewish poison. To-day, after two thousand years, with deepest emotion I recognize more profoundly than ever before in the fact that it was for this that He had to shed His blood upon the Cross. As a Christian I have no duty to allow myself to be cheated, but I have the duty to be a fighter for truth and justice.... And if there is anything which could demonstrate that we are acting rightly it is the distress that daily grows. For as a Christian I have also a duty to my own people.... When I go out in the morning and see these men standing in their queues and look into their pinched faces, then I believe I would be no Christian, but a very devil if I felt no pity for them, if I did not, as did our Lord two thousand years ago, turn against those by whom to-day this poor people is plundered and exploited."
-Adolf Hitler, in his speech in Munich on 12 April 1922


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 19, 2011)

So, I've established that hitler is a Christian, and he killed millions, and Germany being mostly Christian means that 60 years ago Christians were killing just as efficiently ad Muslims do now.  At least!


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Nov 19, 2011)

Has anyone posted a picture of mooohomod so I can shit on it?


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Nov 19, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> So, I've established that hitler is a Christian, and he killed millions, and Germany being mostly Christian means that 60 years ago Christians were killing just as efficiently ad Muslims do now. At least!


 
The Christians were way more efficient than the moooscums.  Hitler kept records of everyone who went to the chambers and passed away from accidental gas leaks or died while staying at his resorts.  The terrorists have no idea who they are killing.


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 19, 2011)

RAWS no MORE said:


> Has anyone posted a picture of mooohomod so I can shit on it?



Lmao


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Nov 19, 2011)

I have a massive shit waiting and I can't find a picture of that ass clown at all


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 19, 2011)

That's because he Flew to heaven in a winged horse, according to the Koran...


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Nov 19, 2011)

fucking koran   I found plenty of pictures of Jesus.  That brother kicks ass.  There is even a picture of a nigger Jesus!  what a kick ass brother

i am black so i can say nigger and so can all you krackas cuz its just a word


----------



## secdrl (Nov 19, 2011)

RAWS no MORE said:


> Has anyone posted a picture of mooohomod so I can shit on it?


 

Count me in.


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 19, 2011)

secdrl said:


> Count me in.



Me too!  I dislike Islam just as much as Christianity.


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Nov 19, 2011)

<<< MOOhomed


----------



## secdrl (Nov 19, 2011)

RAWS no MORE said:


> <<< MOOhomed


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 19, 2011)

<<<<<<pope & Mohammed


----------



## secdrl (Nov 19, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> <<<<<<pope & Mohammed



I think the pope and Mohammed both sexually assaulted little boys. Maybe they both went to Penn State.


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 19, 2011)

secdrl said:


> I think the pope and Mohammed both sexually assaulted little boys. Maybe they both went to Penn State.



Haha!


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Nov 19, 2011)

My old asistant coach at cuse used to get a little handsy too


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 19, 2011)

Regardless of what people think of Islam, I'd still fuck this muslim:


----------



## secdrl (Nov 19, 2011)

RAWS no MORE said:


> My old asistant coach at cuse used to get a little handsy too



Yeah, but you didn't object.


----------



## secdrl (Nov 19, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Regardless of what people think of Islam, I'd still fuck this muslim:



You sure she's a Muslim, bro? No head scarf, no moustache, no TNT strapped to her chest?  (or were you talkin' about the guy?)


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Nov 19, 2011)

We couldn't if we ever wanted to play and we were only 17 and just glad to be able to practice with a great team


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 19, 2011)

secdrl said:


> You sure she's a Muslim, bro? No head scarf, no moustache, no TNT strapped to her chest?  (or were you talkin' about the guy?)


 
Yup, she is from palestine.


----------



## secdrl (Nov 19, 2011)

RAWS no MORE said:


> We couldn't if we ever wanted to play and we were only 17 and just glad to be able to practice with a great team



I bet. Seems like your coach thoroughly enjoyed hovering around your coin slot.


----------



## secdrl (Nov 19, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Yup, she is from palestine.



I don't know, brah. I'd be too distracted. I'd just be waiting for my dick to get blown off while she yells 'Allah Akbar.'


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Nov 19, 2011)

there are exacto blades in her pussy


----------



## secdrl (Nov 19, 2011)

RAWS no MORE said:


> there are exacto blades in her pussy



Lol


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Nov 19, 2011)

didn't the vietschlong chicks do that to the GIs


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 19, 2011)

Too hairy for me, I dOnt dig chicks w sideburns and hairy bushes.


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 19, 2011)

Heavy discussion in the first part of the thread and then it went downhill (or uphill depending on your viewpoint) to usual anything goes style.


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 19, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Heavy discussion in the first part of the thread and then it went downhill (or uphill depending on your viewpoint) to usual anything goes style.



Haha! I got shitfaced as the thread progressed!


----------



## secdrl (Nov 19, 2011)

RAWS no MORE said:


> didn't the vietschlong chicks do that to the GIs



I'm not sure, but I know last year in Afghanistan, some of the woman would try to seduce us Americans and some French NATO forces on a regular basis. If they were turned away, they'd come back and blow themselves up at one of the vehicle checkpoints.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 19, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> Too hairy for me, I dOnt dig chicks w sideburns and hairy bushes.


 This one then?


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 19, 2011)

Ok, ya got me there.  They just can't be too "ethnic"


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Nov 19, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> Haha! I got shit on my face as the thread progressed didn't you see the pics!


 
nice


----------



## secdrl (Nov 19, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Heavy discussion in the first part of the thread and then it went downhill (or uphill depending on your viewpoint) to usual anything goes style.



Hahahaha, we started out on track for the first couple of posts, and like you said, it didn't stay there. Typical. We're still against Islam, though.


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Nov 19, 2011)

secdrl said:


> I'm not sure, but I know last year in Afghanistan, some of the woman would try to seduce us Americans and some French NATO forces on a regular basis. If they were turned away, they'd come back and blow themselves up at one of the vehicle checkpoints.


 
gives a new meaning to getting a piece huh

I will take a left pinkie please


----------



## secdrl (Nov 19, 2011)

Call Of K...didn't that moo-slum chick that graced the cover of playboy have to get granted asylum here in the U.S. over death threats in her native country?


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 19, 2011)

secdrl said:


> I'm not sure, but I know last year in Afghanistan, some of the woman would try to seduce us Americans and some French NATO forces on a regular basis. If they were turned away, they'd come back and blow themselves up at one of the vehicle checkpoints.


 Talk about women playing games and drama. Jesus Christ, at least American chicks don't play those games.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 19, 2011)

secdrl said:


> Call Of K...didn't that moo-slum chick that graced the cover of playboy have to get granted asylum here in the U.S. over death threats in her native country?


 Yup. I have no problem with her staying in U.S. Just one more hot chick for this great country.


----------



## secdrl (Nov 19, 2011)

RAWS no MORE said:


> gives a new meaning to getting a piece huh
> 
> I will take a left pinkie please



I mean, some of 'em were cute and attractive, but the problem is you don't know what they're capable of? You wanna talk to them and see what's up for Friday night, ya know? Lol. But you just couldn't trust them. You'd get close and 'Allah Akbar' KABOOOOM!


----------



## secdrl (Nov 19, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Yup. I have no problem with her staying in U.S. Just one more hot chick for this great country.



As long as homeland security is tracking her and she's not on any of my flights, I'm good with her staying here.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 19, 2011)

secdrl said:


> I mean, some of 'em were cute and attractive, but the problem is you don't know what they're capable of? You wanna talk to them and see what's up for Friday night, ya know? Lol. But you just couldn't trust them. You'd get close and 'Allah Akbar' KABOOOOM!


Were any of them as good looking as the pornstars I posted?


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 19, 2011)

secdrl said:


> As long as homeland security is tracking her and she's not on any of my flights, I'm good with her staying here.


Lmao!  Never get on the same flight w a Muslim!


----------



## secdrl (Nov 19, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> Were any of them as good looking as the pornstars I posted?



No, not really. They were definitely attractive. Remember, we were usually holed up in some serious terrain and only conversed with locals in remote locations. Occasionally, if we had the chance to go to a more urban area (their version of a city) there would be some woman that were pretty smokin' hot.


----------



## secdrl (Nov 19, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> Lmao!  Never get on the same flight w a Muslim!



Believe that.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 19, 2011)

secdrl said:


> No, not really. They were definitely attractive. Remember, we were usually holed up in some serious terrain and only conversed with locals in remote locations. Occasionally, if we had the chance to go to a more urban area (their version of a city) there would be some woman that were pretty smokin' hot.


 Did any of your fellow Marines ever fuck a hot muslim and not get harmed from it?


----------



## secdrl (Nov 19, 2011)

I would have to say that's affirmative. I guess I'm just extra cautious. I wasn't gonna get myself injured or blown up over some pussy.


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 19, 2011)

Exphys is now really shitfaced!  Just fucked the shit out of my wife, she's passed out, and I'm telling all you bastards bout it!
Costco margarita mix and Kirkland vodka were a great purchase.


----------



## secdrl (Nov 19, 2011)

She didn't blow ya up, that's a good sign! 



exphysiologist88 said:


> Exphys is now really shitfaced!  Just fucked the shit out of my wife, she's passed out, and I'm telling all you bastards bout it!
> Costco margarita mix and Kirkland vodka were a great purchase.


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 19, 2011)

secdrl said:


> She didn't blow ya up, that's a good sign!



Quite the contrary, she let me mouth fuck her before rocking her world.










I'm sure I'll have to delete this tomorrow.


----------



## JCBourne (Nov 20, 2011)

secdrl said:


> If they build that mosque at ground zero, I hope they build a pork processing plant right next door. They should've urinated on Bin Laden's body and wrapped his scum carcass in Bacon before dumping him for his nap with with the fishes.



Except the US didn't kill Bin Laden, there's proof (or a least strong evidence) that he was dead around or before 9/11. Just like 12 random men were able to take down the world trade centers? Come on now, open your eyes and smell the shit. The US is a fucking mess and I'm sad to say that I'm an American. I would get the hell out of here if I could and offered a job and could pick up and move, this country has gone to complete shit.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 20, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> *
> Hitler wrote: "I believe that I am acting in accordance with the will of the Almighty Creator: by defending myself against the Jew, I am fighting for the work of the Lord.." As a boy, Hitler attended to the Catholic church and experienced the anti-Semitic attitude of his culture. In his book, Mein Kampf, Hitler reveals himself as a fanatical believer in God and country. This text presents selected quotes from the infamous anti-Semite himself.



This shows that you really haven't studied Hitler. It shows that you've only read quotes.


----------



## .V. (Nov 20, 2011)

M4A3 said:


> I used to know some muslim guys in college. They were good guys. They'd give you the shirt off their back, and wouldn't let you leave their home without eating something. Not every Muslim is a jihadi looking to lop your head off.
> 
> Islam isn't a monolithic block... they have good people and evil people, just like every other religion.



This seems to be true.  I've known a couple of great guys who were Muslim...and a couple who were dicks.  But then I can say the same about Baptists, Catholics, Methodists, and Pentacostals.  

One of the ones I knew who was truly a good person was a Sufi.  I don't know if that makes a difference or not.  He was all about turning his heart away from all things that were not of his god...for himself...not forcing others to believe his way.  A very tolerant, agreeable man....who would in no way violate his faith by mistreating others for believing differently.  Maybe that's why this infidel (me) still has his head?


----------



## Rednack (Nov 20, 2011)

.V. said:


> Maybe that's why this infidel (me) still has his head?


Nah...you were just to skinny for them to eat...


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 20, 2011)

DOMS said:


> This shows that you really haven't studied Hitler. It shows that you've only read quotes.



What about all the Christian Germans that actually did the killing?

What more proof do we need when someone repeatedly calls them self a Christian in their speeches and own book?  There isn't a blood test, it's a personal choice.  Why would people hate the Jews other than for a religious reason?

I'm not sure what your disagreeing about, are you clauming that Christianity hasn't been as bad as Islam?  Just because it happened in history doesn't make it anymore ok, the atrocities were committed because of their religious beliefs and their faith that their religion is the only "real" religion. 
It's obvious that your a Christian and your reasoning skills are blinded by faith.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 20, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> What about all the Christian Germans that actually did the killing?
> 
> What more proof do we need when someone repeatedly calls them self a Christian in their speeches and own book?  There isn't a blood test, it's a personal choice.  Why would people hate the Jews other than for a religious reason?



Hitler, and his cronies, were the driving for behind the movement.

Hitler grew up Catholic and, at a young age, turned his back on it and condemned it. Hitler was the perfect human chameleon.  He was what he needed to be to gain power at any moment. Sometimes he was left leaning, sometimes right. Sometimes he was religious, sometimes not. Sometimes he was against war, sometimes not. Few poeple in this world had his charisma. Don't get me wrong, he was a monster, but he was a very charismatic monster.



exphysiologist88 said:


> I'm not sure what your disagreeing about, are you clauming that Christianity hasn't been as bad as Islam?  Just because it happened in history doesn't make it anymore ok, the atrocities were committed because of their religious beliefs and their faith that their religion is the only "real" religion.



My point is that other cultures, the ones that had the capability, have grown up and others, African and Muslims, will not.



exphysiologist88 said:


> It's obvious that your a Christian and your reasoning skills are blinded by faith.



Feel free to take the easy-out.


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 20, 2011)

I think we're agreeing more than we think.  I completely agree that Islam is the real problem because they haven't civilized themselves.  

I just think that the problem just isn't Islam, but religion or extremely dogmatic societies like north Korea.

When you claimed that most of the killings were committed by atheists, you're manipulating the facts.  I could also make the claim that most killings have been done by men w dark hair and blame it on that, but that doesn't establish causation.  Muslims kill because of their religion.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 20, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> I think we're agreeing more than we think.  I completely agree that Islam is the real problem because they haven't civilized themselves.



I think so, as well.



exphysiologist88 said:


> I just think that the problem just isn't Islam, but religion or extremely dogmatic societies like north Korea.



The problem is cultures.



exphysiologist88 said:


> When you claimed that most of the killings were committed by atheists, you're manipulating the facts.  I could also make the claim that most killings have been done by men w dark hair and blame it on that, but that doesn't establish causation.  Muslims kill because of their religion.



Wait, you're saying that is religious people that create, and throwing in a touch of "dogma" to cover North Korea, but then say that my saying that the greatest killers of the last century is twisting the facts. Something's not adding up there.


----------



## OnPoint88 (Nov 20, 2011)

All religions are a form of human trafficking of less intelligent people. When you look at the demographics of the world over 80% is illiterate, over 70% develop without healthcare, and over 50% are starving outright. With those kind of numbers its very easy for desperate people to find a delusion to make themselves feel better. I have personally read the original texts and commentaries of all religions and there are inconsistensies and contradictions in all of them. For instance Islam claims to accept the Old Testament but in Surah 112 it states that God has not begotten contrary to Genesis that Adam is begotten of God. Then you have the New Testamant with a litany of contradiction within itself and the Old Testament, never mind the Catechism which is what the majority of Christians believe in. Hey if you want to be an accessory to the murder of a man you never seen go ahead and give yourself the guilt trip and all the health problems religions produce. Buddhism was around 500 years before Christ and their 8 pillars of wisdom is coincidentally the same as the teachings of Christ, but even the Old Testament had some plagarism from Babylon and Egypt. Egypt and Rome played an interesting role in religions historically. Egypt was actually responsible for the the Greek Old Testament not the Greeks, as Greek was the scholarly language at the time and then Rome looted the library at Aexandria and caught on to the Egyptians plan for a world religion and produced the New Testament in Greek as well, not Italian or Hebrew, but Greek to complete the Bible. This was simply a propagand machine as the New Testament itself says that Christ spoke hebrew to his apostles who were all jewish and Peter's Church to the Jews was in Jerusalem not Rome, in fact in clearly states Paul was sent to the Gentiles and the apostles to the jews which they would not finish reaching until the second coming of Christ(Matthew 10). Again their is a litany of contradictions and inconsistencies that would be a commentary itself. Ironically when you look at the demographics of the world for the best cultures you find that Scandanavians have the best statistics across the board, even in the United States where they are predominantly in Minnesota. Coincidentally this was the superiority that Hitler preached even though he wasn't Scandanavian himself but had a very good understanding of his culture at the time and the Canaanite/Phoenician exploitation. What Hitler failed to realize was that the Jews were not the only people to have mixed with the intellectual Phoenicians. The Phoenicians actually developed the Greek language which then the Greeks developed the cyrillic alphabet for the Russians. The Phoenicians mixed with coastal europeans all the way to England after their own diaspora when the Hebrews took over Canaan. National Geographic actually started a DNA based article entitled "Who are the Phoenicians?". The article never continued and was removed from their website. Emails to them about the article go unanswered. The Phoenicians also had a religion where they worshipped Baal(Lord) and involved human sacrifice.


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 20, 2011)

DOMS said:


> I think so, as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The people of north Korea worship kim Jong il as if he were a god.  The blind faith that they have for their leader is much like a religious persons blind faith in their holy texts.  I think there are simalarities.
Western societies have for the most part embraced logic, reasoning and critical thinking, unlike the middle east.  Although, America is slipping back into religious retardedness via the conservative Christian movement.


----------



## secdrl (Nov 20, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> Except the US didn't kill Bin Laden, there's proof (or a least strong evidence) that he was dead around or before 9/11. Just like 12 random men were able to take down the world trade centers? Come on now, open your eyes and smell the shit. The US is a fucking mess and *I'm sad to say that I'm an American*. *I would get the hell out of here *if I could and offered a job and could pick up and move, *this country has gone to complete shit*.


 
You're free to go! Let me know how life is in Iran. Oh, and all that freedom you'll have.


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 20, 2011)

DOMS said:


> I think so, as well.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is cultures



It's not a cultural problem.  They truly believe that god wants them to kill infidels, and that dying a martyr death will result in rewards in heaven including 70 virgins.  Faith allows people to think like this, not culture.


----------



## Chubby (Nov 20, 2011)

I have no problems with religions.  I have big problems with these morally corrupted capitalist bastards, who are causing big problems all over the world.  To me, they are more dangerous than these religious people.


----------



## secdrl (Nov 20, 2011)

Chubby said:


> I have no problems with religions. I have big problems with these morally corrupted *capitalist bastards*, who are causing big problems all over the world. To me, they are more dangerous than these religious people.


 

As you post that comment with your capitalist made iPhone.


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 20, 2011)

Chubby said:


> I have no problems with religions.  I have big problems with these morally corrupted capitalist bastards, who are causing big problems all over the world.  To me, they are more dangerous than these religious people.



I would agree w this statement, except not having a problem w religions.  This is obvious considering my frequent rants on the topic.


----------



## JCBourne (Nov 20, 2011)

secdrl said:


> You're free to go! Let me know how life is in Iran. Oh, and all that freedom you'll have.



Did I say Iran? There are many countries that I would move to get away from this fatass, lazy, dumb filled US.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 20, 2011)

secdrl said:


> As you post that comment with your capitalist made iPhone.



It's like the global warming people. They talk about how _*you *_need to make changes. How _*you *_need to stop producing green house gasses. How _*you *_need to stop using mass produced products. How _*you *_need to stop doing a shit load of stuff.

But _*they *_drive cars, fly in planes, wear Calvin Klein clothing, and at trendy restaurants.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 20, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> Did I say Iran? There are many countries that I would move to get away from this fatass, lazy, dumb filled US.



Don't let the door hit on you on the ass on the way out.


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 20, 2011)

DOMS said:


> It's like the global warming people. They talk about how _*you *_need to make changes. How _*you *_need to stop producing green house gasses. How _*you *_need to stop using mass produced products. How _*you *_need to stop doing a shit load of stuff.
> 
> But _*they *_drive cars, fly in planes, wear Calvin Klein clothing, and at trendy restaurants.



Although I don't doubt that global warming is real, I agree about the hypocrisy.  Southpark made a great episode exactly about the smugness surrounding it.

I'm not in a position to debate global warming, so don't even try, I'm ignorant to the topic, but it seems prudent to accept the consensus of 98% of climate scientists claims that it is real and is a danger.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 20, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> Although I don't doubt that global warming is real, I agree about the hypocrisy.  Southpark made a great episode exactly about the smugness surrounding it.
> 
> I'm not in a position to debate global warming, so don't even try, I'm ignorant to the topic, but it seems prudent to accept the consensus of 98% of climate scientists claims that it is real and is a danger.


Global warming is 100% real. It started at the end of the last ice age. Which, I believe, was the six known ice age.

That South Park episode was gold. I like when Randy was being chased by global warming.


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 20, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Global warming is 100% real. It started at the end of the last ice age. Which, I believe, was the six known ice age.
> 
> That South Park episode was gold. I like when Randy was being chased by global warming.



This is blasphemy!  We all know there were never any ice ages, the earth is only 6000 years old.  There was a great flood though, and 2 of every animal came and got a ride on a big boat, so they wouldn't drowned.  Some even swam across the ocean to get to the boat so they wouldn't drowned when the flooding started.  This is when all the dinosaurs died off, even the ones that could swim.

If this is confusing, you aren't faithful enough and ask too many questions.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 20, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> This is blasphemy!  We all know there were never any ice ages, the earth is only 6000 years old.  There was a great flood though, and 2 of every animal came and got a ride on a big boat, so they wouldn't drowned.  Some even swam across the ocean to get to the boat so they wouldn't drowned when the flooding started.  This is when all the dinosaurs died off, even the ones that could swim.
> 
> If this is confusing, you aren't faithful enough and ask too many questions.



When I read, "This is blasphemy!", I thought you were gonna rant about me doubting man-made global warming. Because global warming is a religion for many.


----------



## secdrl (Nov 20, 2011)

Global warming is a joke. So is Al Gore.


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 20, 2011)

Unfortunately nowadays politics get in the way of science.  I have no education in meteorology so I can't argue that man made global arming is real, all I can do is decide who is the most likely to give the correct answers.  It seems that the logical choice would be climate scientists, which a huge majority are all in agreement.  Sure there are a few skeptics who get a lOt of publicity, especially on fox news, but there are some historians who deny the holocaust too.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 20, 2011)

secdrl said:


> Global warming is a joke. So is Al Gore.



The Global Warming Jesus. The guy that says we're all killing the Earth. The same asshole that drives around in limos, flying in private jets, and lives in several large homes. The same guy who owns stock in several companies that'll make a lot of money if he can get his global warming laws passed.


----------



## secdrl (Nov 20, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> Unfortunately nowadays politics get in the way of science. I have no education in meteorology so I can't argue that man made global arming is real, all I can do is decide who is the most likely to give the correct answers. It seems that the logical choice would be climate scientists, which a huge majority are all in agreement. Sure there are a few skeptics who get a lOt of publicity, especially on fox news, but there are some historians who deny the holocaust too.


 
Actually, they just released the climate report that said that climate scientists were told to 'fudge' the numbers by top ranking government officials. Remember, if they can dupe people into believing this global warming lie, they'll benefit through financial means. (grants, research money, etc.) For real, brotha, it's November here in the Mid-West and it's 19 degrees.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 20, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> Unfortunately *nowadays politics get in the way of science*.  I have no education in meteorology so I can't argue that man made global arming is real, all I can do is decide who is the most likely to give the correct answers.  It seems that the logical choice would be climate scientists, which a huge majority are all in agreement.  Sure there are a few skeptics who get a lOt of publicity, especially on fox news, but there are some historians who deny the holocaust too.



You even agree that politics plays too much of a role in scientific studies, and then blame the issue on Fox (which I despise). How many scientist have lost their jobs or funding because they _dared _to say that the data isn't conclusive. Not that they're saying it's wrong, just inconclusive.

The idea that the temperature, or weather, should remain the same is moronic at best.

But maybe I'm wrong. Maybe humans are the cause of global warming. And maybe the cromagnon were driving SUVs 10,000 years ago.


----------



## secdrl (Nov 20, 2011)

DOMS said:


> The Global Warming Jesus. The guy that says we're all killing the Earth. The same asshole that drives around in limos, flying in private jets, and lives in several large homes. The same guy who owns stock in several companies that'll make a lot of money if he can get his global warming laws passed.


 
That's typical Al Gore. Same thing with these Hollywood Celebrities. They all vote/support democrat and push this 'green initiative,' but they refuse to put away their fancy Jets, gas-guzzling SUV's, etc.


----------



## OnPoint88 (Nov 20, 2011)

Global warming was necessarry for capitalists to sell us air along with water to stay alive. 60 years ago they would have laughed at you trying to sell water, just like that episode of Leave it to Beaver when Beaver Clever was selling water like a lemonade stand lol


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm not blaming fox, just pointing out that this has become a dem vs GOP debate instead of a scientific debate.  Again, I have no way of validating or invalidating the data, but my understanding is that the majority ofclimate scientists are in agreement about it.  Please correct me if I'm wrong on this, this is not my area of study.

And I don't buy that that many scientists would fudge data for grant money, sure some have done it, and some still do, but I still think that most scientists are fairly objective in their work.


----------



## secdrl (Nov 20, 2011)

OnPoint88 said:


> Global warming was necessarry for capitalists to *sell us air* along with water to stay alive. 60 years ago they would have laughed at you trying to sell water, just like that episode of Leave it to Beaver when Beaver Clever was selling water like a lemonade stand lol


 

I think you mean the democrats wanting to tax every breath of air you take. (because we have a revenue problem and not a spending problem, right?) 

Although, I put air on my tires the other day and it was the first time that I saw an air machine that actually took credit cards. You know, just incase you don't have .75 cents.


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 20, 2011)

secdrl said:


> That's typical Al Gore. Same thing with these Hollywood Celebrities. They all vote/support democrat and push this 'green initiative,' but they refuse to put away their fancy Jets, gas-guzzling SUV's, etc.



I agree.  Here's a funny one.  I live in the hippy capital of America and routinely come across people who won't eat fruits and veges that aren't organic, yet they smoke cigarettes!


----------



## SFW (Nov 20, 2011)

I always scratch my head when we as american christians call them savages. Christianity has a lot more blood on its hands than any raghead subscribtion. So does america. But back to religion...All of it started with the ragheads actually, christianity, judaism and islam. Theyre all the same genetically. I dunno...I like to subscribe to the ancient astronaut theory...that all of this shit is made up and designed for a purpose we dont even understand.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 20, 2011)

SFW said:


> I always scratch my head when we as american christians call them savages. Christianity has a lot more blood on its hands than any raghead subscribtion. So does america.



I'm impressed. You've gone about as far from the facts as humanly possible. There must be an Xbox achievement for that.


----------



## secdrl (Nov 20, 2011)

DOMS said:


> I'm impressed. You've gone about as far from the facts as humanly possible. There must be an Xbox achievement for that.


----------



## M4A3 (Nov 20, 2011)

secdrl said:


> I don't agree with that. I think deep down inside, Muslims have a hatred for people that are NOT of the Muslim faith. It burns me up when people day its a 'small minority' that are extremists. It's millions, entire countries. Even the Muslim advocacy groups here in the U.S. have been caught up in controversy. If you read the Koran, it says in Surrah 9:5 that people who are not of the Islamic faith are considered infidels. The Surrah 9:7 calls for the killing of individuals who stand in the way of Allah. Do I believe that they're ALL violent? No. But, I DO believe that deep down, they have a hatred towards Americans, Jews and the western way of life. Everywhere they go, abroad, domestically, etc. they're attempting to implement Sharia law. If they're a true Muslim, and they follow the Koran, they're evil end brainwashed. They can't deny what their book says. From Mohammed's history of being s child molester, their call for the extreme oppression of woman, and to the execution of non-muslims is a fact they can't deny. They can twist it, distort it, but they can't deny it.




You're entitled to believe what you want to believe; you're wrong, but oh well.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 20, 2011)

DOMS said:


> I'm impressed. You've gone about as far from the facts as humanly possible. There must be an Xbox achievement for that.


 20G level up....


----------



## secdrl (Nov 20, 2011)

M4A3 said:


> You're entitled to believe what you want to believe; you're wrong, but oh well.


----------



## Chubby (Nov 20, 2011)

OnPoint88 said:


> All religions are a form of human trafficking of less intelligent people. When you look at the demographics of the world over 80% is illiterate, over 70% develop without healthcare, and over 50% are starving outright. *With those kind of numbers its very easy for desperate people to find a delusion to make themselves feel better*.


Delusion of religious people is no worse than greed of capitalist people.  Currently greed of capitalist is doing more harm to the people than delusion of religious people.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 20, 2011)

Chubby said:


> Delusion of religious people is no worse than greed of capitalist people.  Currently greed of capitalist is doing more harm to the people than delusion of religious people.


Says the foreigner living in the USA. Feel free to take your ass back to goat-fucker central, a.k.a. The Middle East.


----------



## secdrl (Nov 20, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Says the foreigner living in the USA. Feel free to take your ass back to goat-fucker central, a.k.a. The Middle East.


 
This ^^^


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 20, 2011)

Chubby said:


> Delusion of religious people is no worse than greed of capitalist people.  Currently greed of capitalist is doing more harm to the people than delusion of religious people.



Exactly.  Just think how much more wealth there would be to go around if all CEOs started working for $50k/yr.  It's fine for the pro athletes and hollywood actors to earn 100X what an average CEO earns, as we all love their work and most of them are on board with the far left.  If all CEOs started working for nothing, it would make a huge difference in all of our lives, right?  This is because it is a simple fact that every nation has a finite amount of wealth, and for one person, such as Warren Buffet or Bill Gates, to hoard billions of $, it means that there is less for you and I.  It's econ 101 bros.  

Yes, it's obvious by the very clear and succinct message delivered by the OWS'ers that socialism is the answer to all of our problems.  Just look at EU countries.  Their success with the welfare state serves as the perfect model for the direction we need to be heading.

Anyhoo, as far as having to pay to put air in your tires, there's a simple way to beat that system.  Just bring a few balloons with ya and fill them up for later use.  Any dimwit should be able to figure that one out.

On Islam:  It IS a religion if piece, not peace.  When a holy martyr blows himself up, there are pieces of both you and he scattered all about the place.


----------



## secdrl (Nov 20, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Exactly. Just think how much more wealth there would be to go around if all CEOs started working for $50k/yr. It's fine for the pro athletes and hollywood actors to earn 100X what an average CEO earns, as we all love their work and most of them are on board with the far left. If all CEOs started working for nothing, it would make a huge difference in all of our lives, right? This is because it is a simple fact that every nation has a finite amount of wealth, and for one person, such as Warren Buffet or Bill Gates, to hoard billions of $, it means that there is less for you and I. It's econ 101 bros.
> 
> Yes, it's obvious by the very clear and succinct message delivered by the OWS'ers that socialism is the answer to all of our problems. Just look at EU countries. Their success with the welfare state serves as the perfect model for the direction we need to be heading.
> 
> ...


 


What if you were the CEO if Microsoft? What if it was YOUR idea. In my opinion, you should be able to make whatever you want. It's YOUR company. I do agree with the fact that there is corporate greed/corruption. Like the Fanny Mae/Freddy Mac. They received 500 billion in tax payer bailouts, then last week, gave their CEO's 13 million in bonuses.


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 20, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Exactly.  Just think how much more wealth there would be to go around if all CEOs started working for $50k/yr.  It's fine for the pro athletes and hollywood actors to earn 100X what an average CEO earns, as we all love their work and most of them are on board with the far left.  If all CEOs started working for nothing, it would make a huge difference in all of our lives, right?  This is because it is a simple fact that every nation has a finite amount of wealth, and for one person, such as Warren Buffet or Bill Gates, to hoard billions of $, it means that there is less for you and I.  It's econ 101 bros.
> 
> Yes, it's obvious by the very clear and succinct message delivered by the OWS'ers that socialism is the answer to all of our problems.  Just look at EU countries.  Their success with the welfare state serves as the perfect model for the direction we need to be heading.
> 
> ...



CEOs in Japan on average make 5 times what the bottom employee does, in America the CEOs make 500 times what the bottom employee makes.  It's obvious that socialism is not the answer, but it's incredibly obvious that this isn't sustainable, especially when those on the bottom can't make enough to support their family.  Our greatest time in US history was when corporations paid a fair wage and benefits and weren't just making themselves millionaires or even billionairs.


----------



## M4A3 (Nov 20, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> CEOs in Japan on average make 5 times what the bottom employee does, in America the CEOs make 500 times what the bottom employee makes.  It's obvious that socialism is not the answer, but it's incredibly obvious that this isn't sustainable, especially when those on the bottom can't make enough to support their family.  Our greatest time in US history was when corporations paid a fair wage and benefits and weren't just making themselves millionaires or even billionairs.



And that model only worked because the rest of the world was still largely undeveloped, had no industry of their own, and we weren't competing at that time on a global scale.

The fact is, that Manufacturing in America is no longer cost effective. It can be done cheaper elsewhere, and in order for companies to compete now, they have to outsource manufacturing. If they don't, they can't competitively price their products with those that do.

No one gives a fuck about buying USA made good these days. They want what is cheapest at ChinaMart. The era you are talking about is dead, and it isn't coming back.


----------



## secdrl (Nov 20, 2011)

M4A3 said:


> And that model only worked because the rest of the world was still largely undeveloped, had no industry of their own, and we weren't competing at that time on a global scale.
> 
> The fact is, that Manufacturing in America is no longer cost effective. It can be done cheaper elsewhere, and in order for companies to compete now, they have to outsource manufacturing. If they don't, they can't competitively price their products with those that do.
> 
> No one gives a fuck about buying USA made good these days. They want what is cheapest at ChinaMart. The era you are talking about is dead, and it isn't coming back.



You can thank the unions for that. Outrageous demands that tantamount to nothing more then irrational decision making.


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 20, 2011)

M4A3 said:


> And that model only worked because the rest of the world was still largely undeveloped, had no industry of their own, and we weren't competing at that time on a global scale.
> 
> The fact is, that Manufacturing in America is no longer cost effective. It can be done cheaper elsewhere, and in order for companies to compete now, they have to outsource manufacturing. If they don't, they can't competitively price their products with those that do.
> 
> No one gives a fuck about buying USA made good these days. They want what is cheapest at ChinaMart. The era you are talking about is dead, and it isn't coming back.



I agree w all of this.  Pretty sad


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 21, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> CEOs in Japan on average make 5 times what the bottom employee does, in America the CEOs make 500 times what the bottom employee makes. It's obvious that socialism is not the answer, but it's incredibly obvious that this isn't sustainable, especially when those on the bottom can't make enough to support their family. Our greatest time in US history was when corporations paid a fair wage and benefits and weren't just making themselves millionaires or even billionairs.


 
Werd on the disparity. The last 30 years the chasm has increased incredibly. Procution costs are lower and jobs are moving overseas. But unfortunately, free trade is the law of the land now, and it ain't going away. It's hard for any company that has to pay a union factory worker $75K/yr + benefits to compete with a Chinese company that pays their workers 1000CNY/mo ($153/mo); let alone the fact that free trade is really just smoke and mirrors. I know, first hand, that the Chinese tariff the shit out of foreign products. I've been car shopping and the same ride that would cost, say $35K in the US, would cost close to $50k here (USD). On the other hand, I could buy a POS chinese brand vehicle for dirt cheap. That is, if I didn't mind the fact that I'd have to scrap the fukker in a couple years. This definitely isn't the land of innovation.


----------



## OnPoint88 (Nov 21, 2011)

Chubby said:


> Delusion of religious people is no worse than greed of capitalist people. Currently greed of capitalist is doing more harm to the people than delusion of religious people.


 The delusion of religious people is the cause of capitalist greed as you put it. If you took the time to read the texts you would see that Christians believe to who is given much more will be given and he who buries his talent will have it taken away. You must be ignorant of the wealth the Catholic Church has or those infomercials asking for seed money to grant you blessings. Ignorance does more harm than education.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 21, 2011)

OnPoint88 said:


> The delusion of religious people is the cause of capitalist greed as you put it. If you took the time to read the texts you would see that *Christians believe to who is given much more will be given* and he who buries his talent will have it taken away. You must be ignorant of the wealth the Catholic Church has or those infomercials asking for seed money to grant you blessings. Ignorance does more harm than education.



The bullshit is strong with this one.

"to whom much is given, much will be required"


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 21, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Werd on the disparity. The last 30 years the chasm has increased incredibly. Procution costs are lower and jobs are moving overseas. But unfortunately, free trade is the law of the land now, and it ain't going away. It's hard for any company that has to pay a union factory worker $75K/yr + benefits to compete with a Chinese company that pays their workers 1000CNY/mo ($153/mo); let alone the fact that free trade is really just smoke and mirrors. I know, first hand, that the Chinese tariff the shit out of foreign products. I've been car shopping and the same ride that would cost, say $35K in the US, would cost close to $50k here (USD). On the other hand, I could buy a POS chinese brand vehicle for dirt cheap. That is, if I didn't mind the fact that I'd have to scrap the fukker in a couple years. This definitely isn't the land of innovation.



I think you hit the nail on the head.  It's really depressing though.


----------



## troubador (Nov 21, 2011)

DOMS said:


> When I read, "This is blasphemy!", I thought you were gonna rant about me doubting man-made global warming. Because global warming is a religion for many.



We've sinned against nature and now is the time to repent(go green) before it's too late and we are damned for eternity in a consuming fire(global warming).


----------



## DOMS (Nov 21, 2011)

troubador said:


> We've sinned against nature and now is the time to repent(go green) before it's too late and we are damned for eternity in a consuming fire(global warming).



Ah, quoting the Prophet Gore, I see...

I especially like the quote from 2nd Carbon, chapter 5, verse 2: 

And verily, I shall pass my Green Laws so that I may rolleth in hills of money while you bitches payeth extras taxes with no real benefit.


----------



## troubador (Nov 21, 2011)

OnPoint88 said:


> The delusion of religious people is the cause of capitalist greed as you put it.



The opposite is true. It's natural to be selfish. Free market capitalism is survival of the fittest. Religion establishes a moral system to support the weak (the meek shall inherit the earth) by imposing an all encompassing moral code. It's game theory; the thought is if we all work together everyone will have enough. Those at the top have no need to adopt this system but they are outnumbered by the herd and either have to adopt it or act like they have. It only seems like religion supports capitalism(that is -what we now call capitalism) once you move past it on the trend-line, which is toward atheist socialism (or approaching it anyway). It's a matter of perspective. You can't see that from society you've inherited an effectively religious morality yourself. 

The 'trend line'...


> the democratic movement has come into the inheritance of the Christian movement. But the fact is that its tempo is still much too slow and drowsy for the impatient, the sick, and those addicted to the above-mentioned instincts—evidence for that comes from the wailing, which grows constantly more violent, the increasingly open snarling fangs of the anarchist hounds who now swarm through the alleys of European culture, apparently in contrast to the peacefully industrious democrats and ideologues of the revolution, even more to the foolish pseudo-philosophers and those ecstatic about brotherhood, who call themselves socialists and want a “free society.”


 ~ Nietzsche


----------



## secdrl (Nov 21, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Ah, quoting the Prophet Gore, I see...
> 
> I especially like the quote from 2nd Carbon, chapter 5, verse 2:
> 
> And verily, I shall pass my Green Laws so that I may rolleth in hills of money *while you bitches payeth extras taxes with no real benefit*.


----------



## troubador (Nov 21, 2011)

DOMS said:


> Ah, quoting the Prophet Gore, I see...
> 
> I especially like the quote from 2nd Carbon, chapter 5, verse 2:
> 
> And verily, I shall pass my Green Laws so that I may rolleth in hills of money while you bitches payeth extras taxes with no real benefit.



You forgot 'Amen'.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 21, 2011)

troubador said:


> You forgot 'Amen'.



It's global warming, it ends in a golden shower.


----------



## SFW (Nov 21, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 21, 2011)

SFW said:


> YouTube Video


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 21, 2011)

^^^^^^


----------



## secdrl (Nov 21, 2011)

That's shits funny until the little bastard presses that red button attached to the C-4 on his chest. I've seen that shit. We toss those kids candy from the Humvees and 22-R's and they turn around a blow themselves up.


----------

